# Period a week early, 4 days of heavy bleeding and intense pain, help!



## junemomma09

I was a week early for my period, I had 2 days of slight spotting the. All of a sudden a heavy bleed. I've been having heavy bleeding for 4 days now with dime sized clots. I've had severe cramps since the heavy bleeding started. Yesterday I started having sharp pain in my lower left quadrant of my abdomen all day. I had to take 1000mg of advil to help and the pain was still there. The sharp pain is not as bad as yesterday but the cramps are still really bad. I have a history of ovarian cysts but I don't see how that could affect the bleeding and cramps. I figured the sharp pain is from a cyst. I'm just starting to feel weak. It's hard to stand cuz the pain is so bad. Anyone experience this? Is this just a really bad cycle?


----------



## junemomma09

Anyone?


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Go to the doctor! You need to be examined to be properly diagnosed, nobody here can tell you what's the matter, even if they have a medical degree! Especially if you're feeling weak, and since this has been going on for a few days without resolving. If you can't get in quickly to your GP, go to A&E, but get yourself looked at! I hope it turns out to be nothing serious and that you are ok. Let us know how you get on. :hugs:


----------



## Soniamillie01

Agree call GP tomorrow or A&E if still bad overnight. Let us know how you get on please? X thinking if you x


----------



## junemomma09

Thanks ladies! I called my doctor but since my insurance doesn't cover an office visit I'd have to pay out of pocket. Needless to say I can't afford to do that. I've had some clots on my tampon (tmi I know) but the bleeding is a tiny bit lighter. I keep bleeding through them though. It's crazy because this cycle is so abnormal.


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Can't you go to A&E? With a history of ovarian cysts I'd be worried that one had ruptured or something. Have you ever had bleeding like this before? Is it even remotely like your normal periods? Surely you can seek medical help in an emergency regardless of insurance? (sorry if that's a stupid question, I'm in the UK, I don't know how it all works in the US) Please don't just 'wait it out', even if it's nothing as serious as a ruptured cyst, such heavy bleeding is not good for you and can make you pretty poorly.


----------



## junemomma09

Yes I can go to the ER at a hospital. My husband hates when I say I need to go so I always feel like I can't or that I shouldn't because there's no need for me to go. There's nothing that can be done for a ruptured cyst except pain management. The pain isnt quite as bad now. I've just been lying on the couch all afternoon. My husband is home now, I've told him I feel weak and when I tried to sit up I could only do so briefly because I felt like I was going to passout, so I had to lie back down :(
We have two kids so it's hard for us to just go to the hospital as I do not feel like I could drive at the moment. He's been telling me to drink water to tryto get my fluid levels up. Just hoping that works cuz hes already frustrated. Our 2 year old isn't happy at the moment.


----------



## Broody85

Is there any way you could be having MC? I have no experience of it myself but I have read things on here which sound similar to what you are going through. I defo think you should go to the ER, what if this could potentially cause long term damage? Sorry if this makes you worry as its not my intention :hugs:


----------



## junemomma09

Honestly we chart to avoid fertile days but I guess anything is possible. I never really thought of it as a possibility because we've avoided fertile days :( 
When I went to the restroom earlier the bleeding seems to be finally easing up. After four days of extremely heavy bleeding it better be easing up! Normally I have heavy bleeding for 1 day and it's only half as heavy as it's been :( this cycle is nowhere near like my typical cycles. that's the part that has worried me so much.


----------



## junemomma09

I haven't even thought about this as being the cause for my "early" periods but I'm being monitored for the possibility of having luteal phase defect. Since I'm not actively trying to get pregnant yet the doula I've been seeing to monitor my cycles since we're doing NFP. Apparently I might either have a problem with my eggs maturing and releasing like they should or it's just my body isn't producing enough progesterone. I never knew I had this problem till I started charting so it's a miracle I've had two kids already. 
So when my husband and I get to the point next fall when we're ready to start trying we'll have to have testing done first to see which the problem is.


----------



## Broody85

But would that cause such a heavy bleed?


----------



## TTCBean

OP, my last period was a week early too. It was crazy how HEAVY it was, never in my life had I experienced that before. I was getting some good sized clots too. I freaked out. I rushed to the urgent care and the Dr didn't seem worried at all. He basically touched around and asked me loads of questions. He figured it was just a "wonky" period, mixed in with ovarian cysts (I had horrible pain lower left area). Well the period lasted 5 days (normal length for me)... and I haven't had a period since. That was December 16-20. I missed Jan 12ths period and if my body decides to like me again, I should get AF tomorrow!

Good luck to you.


----------



## junemomma09

Broody85 said:


> But would that cause such a heavy bleed?

I honestly have no idea...this is all so new to me. I'm not sure if I was pregnant but because my body is not functioning properly the lining just shed before the egg could attach, because I do have the short luteal phase problem, or it could be from the cyst...nurse at the drs office said it could've been a blood filled cyst that ruptured along with my period and that's why it was so heavy and I had so much pain. Ugh! I hate my body sometimes


----------



## MindUtopia

I feel your insurance problem pains. When I was living in the U.S., I was uninsured for a number of years and it was really stressful, especially when these sorts of things pop up. Would it be worth trying to see if you could get in somewhere more affordable (like Planned Parenthood) if someone could drive you? That might be less stressful than going to the emergency room or an urgent care center. Even if you're feeling better now, maybe it would be something to think about for next month if it recurs? I know they do pretty reasonable sliding scale fees and you can usually get an appointment easily.


----------



## junemomma09

I thought planned parenthood was for pregnant women?


----------



## TTCBean

junemomma09 said:


> I thought planned parenthood was for pregnant women?

No, not just pregnant women. I moved to the US and had no health insurance for a long time. I had to renew BCP, I remember it was pretty cheap compared to the doctors. They also do yearly exams, pregnancy tests, and I think STD testing.


----------



## junemomma09

TTCBean said:


> junemomma09 said:
> 
> 
> I thought planned parenthood was for pregnant women?
> 
> No, not just pregnant women. I moved to the US and had no health insurance for a long time. I had to renew BCP, I remember it was pretty cheap compared to the doctors. They also do yearly exams, pregnancy tests, and I think STD testing.Click to expand...

Oh wow I didn't know that. The bleeding has lightened up quite a bit finally and the pain is pretty much gone now. I'm hoping I don't have this problem for a while because I know it'll happen again. It usually does at least once every 4 months :( 
Hopefully my body can make it to when I get a job and get good insurance. OH and I have already been talking that I need to go through thorough testing next year. Especially because we want to know what's going on with my body and "fix" whatever may be wrong so we won't have to push off TTC too much longer than where it already is. We're already waiting till December 2013 as opposed to September 2013, which is what it originally was, until OH failed a class and now he won't graduate till December instead of august :( kinda sucks but it is what it is. I graduate April 2013 so it'll give me more time at a job.


----------



## junemomma09

Ya so I started bleeding heavy again today :( my body just hates me


----------



## MindUtopia

junemomma09 said:


> I thought planned parenthood was for pregnant women?

Nope, actually in theory, it's mainly designed for non-pregnant women, though I imagine most have pre-natal care as well. They do all sorts of reproductive and sexual health stuff, including pap smears, birth control consultations, breast cancer screening, etc. They might not want to deal with something that requires a specialist more than just an NP or a regular GYN, but it might help just to get an opinion so you know what you'll need to do in the future if it keeps happening.


----------



## I Love Lucy

I would strongly recommend you go to a medical professional. A few years ago, my mother had some very heavy bleeding and strong cramping like you and it ended up being cancer. Thankfully she went in to the doctor when she did because it was still stage 1. I'm not saying you have cancer but if this is abnormal for you I wouldn't risk it. 

I realize you don't have insurance and that certainly complicates things as I've been in that situation myself. Do you have any family members that might help you cover the bill? Could you possibly set up a payment plan with your doctor?


----------



## junemomma09

I don't think it's cancer. The bleeding stopped finally. I think it was just a really bad cycle...along with a ruptured cyst, which I have a long history of those.


----------

